# no coyotes eastern ND ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

I hunted the last 3 saturdays West Fargo to Vally City. 250 miles on the truck each day. i have not seen a coyote ? not even 1 from the road. tons of pheasants, deer. i think i will need to go farther west ? marty


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, go west. The eastern part of the state doesn't hold any coyotes at all. :wink:

This is a tough month to call with the deer season just getting over. It will get better. I haven't had a chance to get out since deer season and I am getting the itch. :snow:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I trapped em all. :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

trappermrd,

You traveled 250miles! i know the problem, you didn't get out of your truck. There are a lot of coyotes in the eastern part of the state, just look harder.

xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I have to second that! Your spending way to much time in the truck

There are alot of coyotes in this area, I called three in the morning!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

LeviM said:


> I called three in the morning!


Okay I lied. I caught all but three. :lol:

If you put on 250 miles then you drove by ALOT of coyotes. The coyotes are there, you just have to do the leg work to get them.

Levi, were you able to get a shot at any of them?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There is alot of dogs in this area, the biggest problem is getting on land. Man they hate coyotes, but we can't hunt them :eyeroll: .

One morning for example driving goose hunting. From Hunter to North of VC. saw 9 dogs. All before light, and all while crops were up.

Lots of calling in belts, and small sloughs in that area.


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

I travled 240 miles today called in 4 dogs, shot 2 of them and took pics of lots of deer. It can be done!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

St George, UT is a different ballpark. the coyotes here are a bit wiser.  I've hunted there up by Cedar City, UT, it's definitely a lot less challenging hunting down there. nice job though 

My only suggestion for you hunt4p&y, is go door knocking. if you see one at night, mark it on a map and go back when people are home or awake. get permission when the crops are up, they are a creature of habit and will be in that area after the crops have been harvested. Most people will let you on. Check your presentation when you're asking for permission on a guys land. Be nice and congeal, ask if it would be ok. If you get a no, have a business card made up and tell them, if they were to change their mind to have them give you a call. If they say yes, "go get 'em", have a card ready to give, shake their hand and get after them dogs.

I know that there are a lot of coyotes there. just look.

xdeano


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

Not to hijack this therad but why are your yotes so much smarter than ours? Maybe it's not the yote maybe it's the "teachers" that educate them so well in those parts. oke: Just having a little fun here, take no offense.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

this is probably true :lol:. No the numbers are so much higher in UT than up here. either that or they're hard of hearing up here. 

xdeano


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think it has something to do with people chaising them, and the fact that thre are alot of people that go out one Sunday and decide they want to Coyote hunt. If there is a coyote around they educate them, or miss them. Thus having a smart dog on our hands.

Where is St George? Im headed to Grand Targhee this Friday. Go out there once a week. I usually see a bunch of them on the way down there!!

I knock on a bunch of doors. I have a bunch of spots, I just like to complain about the problem. Kinda how they complian about the coyote problem, I want to take care of! :-?


----------



## pfast (Feb 8, 2007)

St George is in the south west corner of utah. We have tons of people who educate yotes here to. I have never had to ask permission to hunt out here. We have lots of public land and alot of non posted landto hunt. I feel for you guys that have to spend all that time asking permission. Anyway may the dogs land in your lap. :beer:


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

I shot them all! :wink:

Try the sandhills............


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Window licker. There is no Coyotes there! :lol:

Trust me, we shoot a bunch out of the hills! We are the ones that keep that place open. That would be a long walk back there 10 miles. Thus the v-plow comes in!!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah the sandhills, they all have PHD's in the hills. There are a lot of people playing down there from Fargo and surrounding areas. There are a lot of coyotes there also, you just have to be smarter and sneakier. I use to hunt those hills when i was going to school there. I stopped because of the hunting pressure. There are much better spots away from there that i've found. But it isn't a bad spot to start. use your legs though.

xdeano


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I always hit it right after they pull the cows out, and then again before rifle season. After that it is amature hour. Again late in the year, or after a huge storm it is good. I guess when the others feel they can't get in there.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not to give away any areas but you where to far west!!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres just to many rookies from fargo that call this area.

Two weekends ago I ran into three other groups of callers in that area  .

Ive seen guys calling OUT OF THE TRUCK down there.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Calling "out of the truck"! LOL You should send those guys fliers to the Bremen and Balta Coyote Tournaments. Free :2cents:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya, laziness knows no bounds.

Hopefully these are the guys that will call it quits after a couple weekends when their not in em thick.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Hopefully these are the guys that will call it quits after a couple weekends when their not in em thick.


Brad T (former moderator here) and I talked about this a number of times over a few cold ones. His opinion is that with the increase in people predator hunting lately there are a lot that are not serious about it or lazy. His belief/hope is that the hype will eventually wear off and there will be less callers in the future. Obviously you want some interest in the sport for the future but you also don't want everyone and their grandma out there. He told me this when I was just starting to get into it seriously (I think he was testing me). Just keep at it and don't give up! Be in it for the long haul.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

Tell you what, you will be able to tell the true coyote hunters when it gets 
-30 below. Then take a count on predator hunters you see


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

on sunday we seen a coyotes running across the road when we were going pheasant but we got him with the rifle


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I seen a pickup full of coyotes (dead of course), and started to drool, especially after I have been out in the field and not seen anything (yet), anyway I had to ask, "Did you trap them", and he answers, "Naw, most of them I shot", then I started thinking definetly a road hunter.....

Either that or he in one lucky........ person (yeah thats the word im looking for). There must have been a good 14-18 coyotes in the back of his truck, with some odd ***** also.

I wish I did not have to work so I could do nothing but hunt coyotes...... Work sucks, especially when you see things like this......


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Varmintz

I am sure you were pretty bummed out after that. Do you think he was a road hunter though? Granted once in a while you will get a coyote off the road, but you are dealing with an animal with a lot more acute senses than a deer or pheasant. I think a guy would have more success calling rather than driving roads.


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Who knows what he has been doing, I still think he was trapping and feeling me bull saying that he shot them


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

The only way i know a guy can shoot and get that many in one day is to run them with dogs. he might have been on his way to the furshed and thats just what he had for the season so far. Its tough to tell. Just dont accuse somebody of something unless you have full proof!!! There are a lot of guys that take a more pride in this sport than any other thing they do and when you call them out they will take it to heart. I know i would. Some just have more experience adn lcuk than others.

Good Luck hunting :beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

lyonch. I did not see Varmintz state they all where taken in one day. Some of the coyote tourneys have two man teams bring in 7-9 for a days hunt. Calling and walking in areas where coyotes where high in population. During a single weekend of deer hunting I have taken 4 myself not even hunting for them.

My neighbor and his brother back home have totaled 150+ coyotes for a season of calling. I do know of one set where they shot 7 coyotes in a bit over two hours.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

varmintz

Were the furs put up? If they were on the carcass and you got close enough you should have been able to tell if they were all fresh kills or if they were really stiff.

I am going to say if he shot them they were called or stalked. BradT and I went out once and in a 25 hour period (one set Sat. night and all day Sunday) we shot 6 coyotes. We probably could have had 9 but you know how things go.

What I am trying to say is you would have to be extrememly lucky to get 14 coyotes in a short period just by road hunting. To catch that many off guard coyotes you would have to have luck on your side or drive back roads A LOT!


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Could be anything at this time, I was at work and did not have time to look at them, I suppose I should have, but just thought it was odd he had that many. I need to start a business so that I can hunt anything I want and not just the weekend........


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah that would be nice. I am getting out this weekend finally. Haven't been calling since October. :eyeroll:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Gotta be coyotes in Eastern ND. I've seen them in Columbus Ohio in the middle of the night when I use to drive semi. Eastern ND is a little wilder than the capital of the Buckeye.

Good luck with your search. I'm sure they are out there.

Happy Holidays,
Dan


----------



## Yote Buster (Dec 22, 2007)

trappermrd said:


> I hunted the last 3 saturdays West Fargo to Vally City. 250 miles on the truck each day. i have not seen a coyote ? not even 1 from the road. tons of pheasants, deer. i think i will need to go farther west ? marty


 there out there man i was just west of fargo for the weekend of the 14-16 and we seen 5 got 3. and its slow right now. you just gotta get out and locate em.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

better off go southeast ( south highway 94) should be around by Jamestown and south many coyetes


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

next year I am going to hit it hard all month of november before all the nutjobs go out and educate, then i will give it a rest and start when it is super cold or probably about mid january through end of february, right now they dont come in because of all the rooks out shooting, yeah yeah, im a rook, but i dont call from the truck like others.


----------

